# For want of an extra comma...



## Warrigal (Jan 24, 2018)

This story demonstrates why proof reading is important.



> *The case of the $13 million comma and why grammarians are rejoicing
> 
> *Portland-based company Oakhurst Dairy will potentially owe $US10 million ($13 million) to 75 milk-truck drivers in the US state of Maine because of a missing comma in a legal clause.
> Last week, Judge David J Barron upheld an appeal in a class-action lawsuit, opening his opinion with: "For want of a comma, we have this case."
> ...



When I was at school, the serial comma was never used in Australia and it is only recently that I have come to realise its value. 

Any observations or further examples.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 24, 2018)

When in school here in the U.S, every comma meant something and everything that needed to be separated was. Nowadays, less commas seem to be the norm. This legal problem is the result of this. But nevertheless, legal contracts should never be ambiguous. My dad worked with contracts of millions of dollars sometimes, and every period and comma were important as to the ultimate meaning.  

I don't know, maybe it's just me living in the past, but writing and grammar seems to be so sloppy nowadays as compared to "the olden days".


----------



## jujube (Jan 25, 2018)

Thanksgiving dinner can be forever changed by a comma or lack of therein:

Let's eat, Grandma!
or
Let's eat Grandma!


----------



## Radrook (Apr 20, 2018)

jujube said:


> Thanksgiving dinner can be forever changed by a comma or lack of therein:
> 
> Let's eat, Grandma!
> or
> Let's eat Grandma!




I imagine crooked lawyers have a great time organizing contracts with hundreds of loopholes made possible by strategic placement of commas.
Something rather similar to the loophole of the president being able to send troops to war because he doesn't declare war. No comma involved in that one I suppose but the same effect.


----------

